# Suggestions for a new Email Address



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

For the last 10 years or so, I have been using the @bigfoot.com service.

I have been using their mail forwarding service, so that I could have the same email account regardless of my ISP.

Well, over the last 6 months... their services has absolutley gone into the crapper... and their support just keeps feeding me lines about it.

Two major problems:
1) Emails are delivered significantly delayed.... As much as 3 days at times (lately it is about 16-24 hours, but still.....)
2) Emails are being bounced back to the senders

So I am going to go through the effort of changing my email address to something new, and would kinda like it to be another email forwarding type system... as that has worked great over the past 10 years... as I have maybe have had a dozen different email host sites during that time for various reasons.

So any suggestions?

Saddly... I can't run my own email server out of the house anymore as COMCAST want's a pretty penny for static/business accounts...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I would recommend purchasing your own domain and use it for your e-mail addresses. You can use a service like http://www.mydomain.com. Once you purchase the domain, you can have as many e-mail addresses as you like and they all get forwarded to your "real" e-mail address.

I use it to create e-mail addresses for different places like amazon and such. That way if I start receiving spam, I can see where it's coming from.


----------



## blmoore (Dec 24, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So any suggestions?
> 
> Saddly... I can't run my own email server out of the house anymore as COMCAST want's a pretty penny for static/business accounts...


Gmail is actually pretty nice, and lots of disk space. It now works IMAP as well as POP.

PM me if you would like an invite to it.

-Brian


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

i don't think you need the invites anymore...


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree with Chris. I purchased a domain for our business here and it has 1000 e-mail accounts that come with it.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

I also say go with your own domain. it's not that expensive and you will always be able to keep your domain name.

godaddy.com has some pretty good prices on email only accounts and with domain hosting. There are plenty others out there as well, I've been through several hosting companies but have been with godaddy for a while now and have been happy with them.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I got my own domain, host mail myself using http://www.pmail.com/overviews/ovw_mercury.htm (it's free) and DYNDNS for DNS resolution. This way it's all under my own control.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Earl
I recommend the go with your own domain name too. It goes where you want it to go - change hosters of email or dns at any time.
My company hosts web sites and email for both companies and people. Our email server does just what you are asking with no delays. It also has spam and antivirus in it and the forwarding service can leave a copy in your mailbox or not - all configurable by you.
If you dont want to get your own domain name then I can also get you an email address of one of my domains for you to use.
In recognition of the work you do for people here - i like to help people where i am in a position to - i can do you the domain name for cost and the email for free - whether it is [email protected] or [email protected] .
PM me if you are interested.
If you take one of mine for now I can show you how to set it up. If you like it you can keep it or get your own domain and switch from the bigfoot service. If not then you have lost nothing.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Thank you for the offer... I'll let you know when I figure out which way I am going to go.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Earl, I as well suggest your own Domain seeing that they are so inexpensive and as long as you pay for the domain name you will own it and never have to change your e-mail address again (unless you want to). 

I used to own my own domain names and host my own e-mail servers but that just got to be a pain in the butt to managed after a while. 

With that in mind I ended up going with Go Daddy mostly for their very low hosting prices. They also offer "Premium e-mail" for a very reasonable yearly fee which you can span across multiple domain names / e-mail address / accounts. They also have a very nice web based e-mail which I use daily. 

I've been with them for a few years now and other than maybe one or two times I wasn't able to log in to my e-mail due to scheduled maintenance I've never had e-mail delays.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

stop changing services :lol:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Get your own domain name. It's about $10 per year for the domain registration, and looks very professional.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

www.pobox.com


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

GMail has been good but lately they have been having problems authenticating SMTP requests, at least from me.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> GMail has been good but lately they have been having problems authenticating SMTP requests, at least from me.


I too would definetly recommend gmail if you're not interested in 'hassling' with your email. 2gb's of storage, plus its free to use POP.
Ive got Outlook set to retrieve messages from all of my gmail accounts every 5 minutes or so. In the entirety of a day, gmail refuses my requests on one of 3 accounts (out of about 10) maybe 5 times a day, usually during peak hours, and manually doing a send/receive clears it up immediatly.

I also bought a domain name, and edited the CNAME file to use gmail as my email server. Gmail required authentication that I owned the domain name (I had to download a page and serve it), and now gmail hosts up to 25 email accts at no charge.
I actually no longer own the domain name, but all mail still runs through gmail, and will continue unless someone else buys my domain name (fat chance), and then figures out how to reconfigure the CNAME file (fat chance) to put mail back on the Network Solutions server.


----------



## haggis444 (Jan 21, 2004)

So I use GoDaddy for all of my domain registration, not the cheapest but I like the frontend to manage all of them (plus the Superbowl ads). Once you get one use Google apps  it's free and they will host that domain name. It's basically Gmail with your own domain name.


----------



## goalkeepr (Sep 8, 2007)

Ugh, I wrote up a nice long post and explanation, only to be told I can't post URLs unless I've posted 5 more more times...

So, here's the short version (echoing haggis above):

* Buy a domain
* Use google's free e-mail service for domains to handle all your e-mail. You get both POP3 and webmail.
* You can also set it up to just forward everything to another e-mail address.
* The address for the google info site is www . google . com / a
* To see an example of how it looks, check mine: mail . schillo . org


----------

